# Wolfie's progression..



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Just thought I'd make a thread!!

First day I had him: (Yep, he was real sick)









A few weeks after I had him: 

















Another few weeks:









A month later: (ignore the raggy fins please..)









About two months ago:









Now!!!: 
Showing off for Colette.

















Kinda sad he lost all his white, but we'll see what he looks like in another few months!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow he's gorgeous! I love the spots of red on him  It's amazing how bettas progress! Nice job!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow he is beautiful in every stage of his transformation.
I want one to change so badly O.O


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Gorgeous fish! I love his redspots.


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

I love these progression pictures, and I REALLY love the red spots!!! Good Job!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW those are big changes, what fin type is he?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Delta tail. 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you still breeding him with Colette? I hope Im not being a pain by asking. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no it's OK! 

Yeah, I'm defiantly planning on it! Just not sure when I'm gonna do it. I'm gonna be really busy in may and June, so I might wait, not sure. 

We'll see!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Thanks! I'm still interested in babies.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

ok. that was a magic transfermation... im so jealous!!! :-D


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That's so cool! I agree, I liked the clear on his fins too, but gosh he still is just so handsome! He's the coolest color combo I've ever seen. Plus he's a marble so that makes it even cooler!


----------

